# Colron vs Liberon Danish oil: water resistance



## Silly_Billy (21 Apr 2018)

I’ve been using Liberon Danish oil and been happy with the results. However, I now want an oil finish for an outdoor table and Liberon’s oil doesn’t claim to be water resistant.

Colron does claim its Danish oil is water resistant. So could anyone tell me what it’s like?

(I realise that “Danish oil” is a loose term that covers a range of different products.)


----------



## AndyT (21 Apr 2018)

I wouldn't want to rely on Danish oil for exterior use, especially on a horizontal surface. I like Tonkinois, which is a good quality spar varnish.
More here found-a-good-finish-for-outdoor-oak-t107328.html


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Apr 2018)

Rustins is OK for exterior and Bestwood do an exterior one with added UV protection.

https://www.liberon.co.uk/product/superior-danish-oil/
Does specify exterior use.


----------



## ED65 (22 Apr 2018)

Silly_Billy":1g3e1n5n said:


> ...I now want an oil finish for an outdoor table...


Get a teak oil instead? This is assuming you want to buy something, as mentioned numerous times recently you could make an equivalent yourself.

Which wood are you using by the way? What kind of refinishing schedule are you comfortable with?


----------



## Silly_Billy (22 Apr 2018)

Thanks Phil and Andy, I'll check out teak oil and Tonkinois.



ED65":20n6jasc said:


> Which wood are you using by the way? What kind of refinishing schedule are you comfortable with?



It's larch. I'm comfortable with taking my time with finishing (no problem to wait 1-2 days or more between coats).


----------

